# New Antique Bottle AUction Price Results



## Topusmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got a postcard today letting me know (and you all) that a 2012 Edition of the "Antique Bottle Auction Price Report" is not avail from the Mitchells'. includes 24 years of prices and has been updated with 55 auctions since the last update in 2008.   To order a a copy email inkbottles@verizon.net and send $59.95 + $5 shipping to: Jim Mitchell, 645 Timber Pond Drive, Brandon, FL 33510.

 I have three older versions so I will be ordering one for myself.  Merry Christmas to me!  

 My 2008 copy will be up for grabs avail shortly...


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> Just got a postcard today letting me know (and you all) that a 2012 Edition of the "Antique Bottle Auction Price Report" is *not* avail from the Mitchells'.


 Hi Jim, I'm assuming you mean NOW.... Thanks for the heads up I may be interested in one myself...[]


----------



## Topusmc (Dec 4, 2012)

Sometimes my fingers don't translate what my brain thinks.....yes, its NOW vice NOT.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 7, 2012)

> "Antique Bottle Auction Price Report"


Someone should notify the FOHBC that the email addy is different.
 Actually, the FOHBC should go through all the stuff and delete what's irrelevant, a lot is out of date.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 7, 2012)

I far prefer this service.  Regularly updated and searchable online...

 http://www.bottleauctionprices.com/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm guessing NCH is Normans. 
 Did the Jared Spencers surprise you too? Just wondering. I figured nowhere near the high end but at least make them to the low on all three.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I'm guessing NCH is Normans.
> Did the Jared Spencers surprise you too? Just wondering. I figured nowhere near the high end but at least make them to the low on all three.


 I actually thought they did quite well when you consider that most of the major collectors have them.


----------



## glass man (Dec 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am a major collector and I ain't got one... just kiddin..I understand...[]JAMES the second.... to none[&:]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> I am a major collector and I ain't got one... just kiddin..I understand...[]JAMES the second.... to none[&:]


 
 You said a mouthful there, Jamie.  The major or "advanced" collectors are, in the vast majority of cases, those who just happen to have plenty of money.  I've collected for 38 years now, and *NOBODY* would rather have the great rarities out there.  If I were to hit it big, I'd go to the mat for the superbottles.  Then suddenly, in the magazines covering the shows and auctions, I would be referred to as an "advanced collector".  The term sorta chaffs my ass, even though I don't really think term is used with any kind of ivory tower mentality, although it's sure thrown around a lot, I guess for lack of a better term.

*I WANNA BE AN ADVANCED COLLECTOR!*


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 8, 2012)

i'm an advanced collector of cheap medicines[]


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ummmm, you are already an advanced collector Jim.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> Ummmm, you are already an advanced collector Jim.


 
 Yeah sure, all 17 bottles.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 17 carefully chosen bottles using many decades of knowledge.  Fits my definition.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2012)

It's not what you have, it's what you know.. []


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It's not what you have, it's what you know.. []


 Exactly.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It's not what you have, it's what you know.. []


I think that's makes you a good (maybe an advanced) historian. The DEEP pocket are what helps the collector become advanced. I have deep pockets in all my pants but they are either full of holes or bills. [][][][8|][:-][>:][][]


----------



## rvcdigger (Dec 10, 2012)

someone should make an app


----------

